# Windows 8 Dev Build Available for Download.



## CrayonMuncher (Sep 14, 2011)

I know there is a Windows 8 thread but I feel we may need one for just for the Dev Preview, so we can post about bugs and general comments.

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/home/

http://www.techspot.com/news/45463-windows-8-fully-previewed-available-for-download-tonight.html


----------



## wolfeking (Sep 14, 2011)

looks like Ill try it when I get home.


----------



## CrayonMuncher (Sep 14, 2011)

That is what I am planning to do.


----------



## wolfeking (Sep 14, 2011)

just to be sure, Using the boot flashdrive program from Ubuntu should work with this as long as we select 7 as the .iso and then select the dev preview as the .iso file?


----------



## strollin (Sep 14, 2011)

I have it installed and running.  The new Metro gui is very much like a smartphone OS.  The Start page has your apps "tiled" on the screen and when you run them, they run full screen like on a phone.  It's oriented toward a touch device but I don't have a touch devie to try it on.


----------



## wolfeking (Sep 15, 2011)

ok, got it downloaded, but its not working on my flashkey for some reason.   So... waiting for mum to fetch some DVDs....


----------



## NyxCharon (Sep 15, 2011)

Interesting so far, still working playing with it. Vbox setup was pretty easy, luckily.


----------



## wolfeking (Sep 15, 2011)

2 errors, dont know if they are connected.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Sep 15, 2011)

LoL you people want Windows 8 and it's still in the development and contains many bugs.What's the rush lol...aren't you satisfied with Windows 7 xD ?
Hell I am still on Windows 98 and XP and I am able to do everything you people do on Windows 7 lol.
Besides all the software I bought was WAY TOO EXPENSIVE and I am not so crazy to switch to Windows 7 or 8 just because it's new and then buy the newest versions of ALL that expensive software again just because my current software is not compatible with Windows 7 and 8 lol.Not to mention that all the programs work under Windows XP 
I wasted more than 4000 dollars on all original software I have and believe it or not none of it is not compatible on Windows 7 even when using the compatibility mode.So I'll be damn if I waste so MUCH money AGAIN just to buy the newest versions of all that software JUST TO MAKE IT COMPATIBLE with Windows 7 lmao!!!!!!And even the newest versions of all that software WORKS on XP while on Windows 7 ONLY the newest versions work lmao!
And please don't say that I can always use the copy of virtual XP under Windows 7 because I will rather use the real XP than virtual XP.

I am not saying that Windows Vista,Windows 7 and Windows 8 are bad.No they are not bad of course.They are great they really are and I like them so much believe it or not,but if I have to waste SO MUCH money on ALL my software AGAIN PLUS on new Windows OS TOO,that sucks lol and it is a LOT LOT LOT of money and why should I do that and waste a LOT of money if EVERY SINGLE program wether it is the oldest or newest version works on XP lmao!

Say whatever you want,but I am sticking with XP.........unless if someone gives me 5000 dollars so I can buy newest Windows OS together with all the software I have  Hehehehe 



Cheers folks!


----------



## wolfeking (Sep 15, 2011)

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> LoL you people want Windows 8 and it's still in the development and contains many bugs.What's the rush lol...aren't you satisfied with Windows 7 xD ?
> Hell I am still on Windows 98 and XP and I am able to do everything you people do on Windows 7 lol.
> Besides all the software I bought was WAY TOO EXPENSIVE and I am not so crazy to switch to Windows 7 or 8 just because it's new and then buy the newest versions of ALL that expensive software again just because my current software is not compatible with Windows 7 and 8 lol.Not to mention that all the programs work under Windows XP
> I wasted more than 4000 dollars on all original software I have and believe it or not none of it is not compatible on Windows 7 even when using the compatibility mode.So I'll be damn if I waste so MUCH money AGAIN just to buy the newest versions of all that software JUST TO MAKE IT COMPATIBLE with Windows 7 lmao!!!!!!And even the newest versions of all that software WORKS on XP while on Windows 7 ONLY the newest versions work lmao!
> ...


absolutely not. But i wanted to make a stab at trying some debugging. thats what Dev preview is for after all.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Sep 15, 2011)

wolfeking said:


> absolutely not. But i wanted to make a stab at trying some debugging. thats what Dev preview is for after all.


 
Oh thank God lol.I already thought you were gonna say that I should buy all that again because it's new and better ^^
Yea I know what DEV is for lol.By the way are there any news about new Visual Studio? Not that I am gonna switch to it or anything lol,but I was just wondering.And hey who knows maybe Microsoft finally decides to put the method for copying simple folders/directories in it ^^ Still not enough good reason for me to switch ^^ ,but it would be cool so you can avoid writing so many lines of code for the same thing hehe 
Still I like writing more code than do all from just one line...I am crazy I know XD XD XD!!!


----------



## Shane (Sep 15, 2011)

If this is what Windows 8 is going to be like then i think il give it a miss,Its too much like a Smartphones Gui! IM ON A PC!!!!


----------



## wellhellothere (Sep 15, 2011)

Nevakonaza said:


> If this is what Windows 8 is going to be like then i think il give it a miss,Its too much like a Smartphones Gui! IM ON A PC!!!!



Basically this.

Been on it all morning. Its a Tablet GUI, that you can slide out the way and return to, what is basically Windows 7 with some minor changes (on the surface anyway). 

Its a big dissapointment to me, and is quite clearly built from the ground up for tablets and smartphones. It also looks like they're trying to take a leaf out of Apple's book in making the grammar and presentation as 'simple' as possible, but it just comes across like its treating you as a retard.

I for one, will not be buying - and i don't think any desktop or laptop user in their right mind should plan on running this OS


----------



## CrayonMuncher (Sep 15, 2011)

wellhellothere said:


> Basically this.
> 
> Been on it all morning. Its a Tablet GUI, that you can slide out the way and return to, what is basically Windows 7 with some minor changes (on the surface anyway).
> 
> ...



This is what I am afraid of, I haven't had chance to install it yet, having a good touch screen interface is important in this current market but but at the end of the day most people on their home PCs are using a keyboard and mouse and I really dont imagine current touch screen interfaces will make them obsolete, I for one will always prefer to control my pc with a keyboard and mouse, There should be an option to enable either a touchscreen friendly ui or enable a ui for standard mice and keyboard setups as a default ui depending on your hardware setup.

I love how microsoft are consistent with one thing, getting what end users want wrong.


----------



## wolfeking (Sep 15, 2011)

CrayonMuncher said:


> I love how microsoft are consistent with one thing, getting what end users want wrong.


I hear a sig!
And I agree. I currently havent tried it yet, but rest assured when I do, I will be looking for a Classic, or Areo, or some flashback to the DESKTOP world, away from the Ipad world Gates is in.


----------



## wellhellothere (Sep 15, 2011)

I have a feeling 8 might be another Vista :/


----------



## wolfeking (Sep 15, 2011)

wellhellothere said:


> I have a feeling 8 might be another Vista :/


looks have nothing to do with stability. If it is built on the Windows 7 platform (witch is the Vista platform!!), with a facelift and only a few other mods, then it should be fairly stable.


----------



## wellhellothere (Sep 15, 2011)

I was suggesting more that it will be a stop-gap between 7, and the next serious Windows desktop OS. I'd like to think so anyway!


----------



## wolfeking (Sep 15, 2011)

Id like to see them adapt a new File system. But that is not going to happen.  After all NTFS hasnt been new for 18 years. 

and, yea, stop gap would be right.  But then again 7 is more like a Vista R2 (look at the servers 2008 and 2008R2)


----------



## strollin (Sep 15, 2011)

Maybe MS has people working for them that are smarter than some here give them credit for.  They are trying to create an OS that could run on pretty much any device.  I'm not saying they will be successful, that remains to be seen.  But what if your phone, tablet, PC, laptop, in-dash car computer, home entertainment system, etc... all ran the same OS?  

Not to mention that there's lots of people that are intimidated by the mouse or keyboard but love using a touch interface.  Remember that there are more non-geeks out there than there are geeks.


----------



## wellhellothere (Sep 15, 2011)

While i agree with you - I also think its impossible to create an OS that is great to use on a Desktop, and great to use on a Smart-Phone. The requirements of both are so far apart it just can't work


----------



## speedyink (Sep 15, 2011)

wellhellothere said:


> Basically this.
> 
> Been on it all morning. Its a Tablet GUI, that you can slide out the way and return to, what is basically Windows 7 with some minor changes (on the surface anyway).
> 
> ...




-Microsoft is hinting Windows 8 has a smaller memory footprint and requirements than Windows 7. In addition it's more power conscious and offers a new instant-on hibernation mode.
-A newly enhanced restore functionality will be able to reset your Windows install to factory out-of-the-box settings and state. Alternatively you can create a custom baseline state once you're done installing your essential apps.
-Windows 8 cold-boots and resumes way faster than its predecessors as seen in this video. This is the result of kernel-level optimizations and the use of a UEFI BIOS.
-Security notifications have been made more subtle. Windows Defender has extended capabilities.
-The Task Manager has been reworked, can control startup programs and automatically suspends apps when they are idle.
-There are numerous new dialogs and settings that go from an extensive Metro UI-based control panel, new taskbar settings, multi-monitor options for handling programs and customizing looks (wallpaper, etc).
-Windows 8 will ship with DirectX 11. No mention about a newer version than that.
-There's no word about different editions of Windows 8, but it's expected that most devices will be based on the exact same OS: tablets, laptops, etc.


I'm installing it now, so haven't tried it personally(well, this new of a build), but all these are new things that have nothing to do with metro.  As far as I'm aware, and I'll find out soon, but Metro is pretty much as optional as Windows Media Center.  I'm gonna bet there's an option for the classic start menu, as they mentioned on lower res screens metro won't even be an option.  
There are gonna be some neat new features to the core of windows that I'm excited about, mainly more efficient overall, reworked backup system, reworked task manager, better multi-monitor support, etc.

The main thing with Metro is that with including it, Windows can be run on computers from desktops to tablets while remaining easy to use, and keeping your OSes unified.  I think it's a great idea, and for those not planning on using metro like me on my non touch computers, we can opt out and enjoy the other benefits of Windows 8.

In about half an hour I'll some some first hand experience though, so I shall see.





wellhellothere said:


> While i agree with you - I also think its impossible to create an OS that is great to use on a Desktop, and great to use on a Smart-Phone. The requirements of both are so far apart it just can't work



When the hell did anyone say it's for smart phones?  It's for TABLETS


----------



## strollin (Sep 15, 2011)

There's a registry tweak that allows you to kill the Metro GUI but otherwise, for the time being, it's what you get.  Hopefully, the final version will let you choose.


----------



## wellhellothere (Sep 15, 2011)

On a posotive note, the Task Manager is a lot better. The other 'improvements' you've quoted aren't anything to get excited about imo. I've still not worked out how to close running apps in Metro, and it took me a good 10 mins to find the shutdown button


----------



## speedyink (Sep 15, 2011)

strollin said:


> There's a registry tweak that allows you to kill the Metro GUI but otherwise, for the time being, it's what you get.  Hopefully, the final version will let you choose.



Yeah, I found that out.  It also gets rid of some of the other features I liked though.  In fact it makes it behave a lot like the leaked builds that didn't have metro enabled.

Yeah, I have mixed opinions on it, but then again we're still over a year from release, so I'm sure a lots going to change still


----------



## CrayonMuncher (Sep 15, 2011)

Microsoft have just missed the point again:

http://www.techspot.com/news/45484-microsoft-puts-flash-on-notice-with-plug-in-free-metro-ie10.html

To be able to view flash you have to switch to the normal desktop as they want the metro ui to be a plugin free experience, HTML 5 is great yeah but we cannot just move over to html and forget flash right away too much relies on it currently, regardless of whether that is a good thing or not it is just the way it is.


@wolfeking thanks for putting me in your sig


----------



## wellhellothere (Sep 15, 2011)

speedyink said:


> When the hell did anyone say it's for smart phones?  It's for TABLETS



Windows 8 will support smartphone / tablet architecture


----------



## speedyink (Sep 15, 2011)

wellhellothere said:


> Windows 8 will support smartphone / tablet architecture



But they want it to have a minimum 1280x800 screen resolution...what smart phone has that?  Just because it supports ARM doesn't mean it's designed for smart phones.  No where has it been shown or mentioned that they put any thought into putting this OS on smart phones. 

Apple may want people to believe that tablets and smartphones are for the exact same shit but they aren't.





wellhellothere said:


> On a posotive note, the Task Manager is a lot better. The other 'improvements' you've quoted aren't anything to get excited about imo. I've still not worked out how to close running apps in Metro, and it took me a good 10 mins to find the shutdown button



If faster startup times, lower memory footprint, and greatly improved system restore aren't improvements, what the hell is?  

Yes, Metro is buggy, but we're not even at the beta stage yet.  Have you forgotten this is a developer preview?


----------



## CrayonMuncher (Sep 16, 2011)

I know this is a dev build but i just installed on a fresh partition and got terrible overscan, I installed the nividia drivers and then a black screen, windows is still operating behind, when you press alt and tab it shows the window but the only UI i now have is a black screen, so i need to uninstall the drivers right but, unless i am mistaken, there is no safe mode Have i missed it or am I right that MS has omitted it?

I havent got time to screw around with it now to get it working, but i will


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Sep 16, 2011)

CrayonMuncher said:


> I know this is a dev build but i just installed on a fresh partition and got terrible overscan, I installed the nividia drivers and then a black screen, windows is still operating behind, when you press alt and tab it shows the window but the only UI i now have is a black screen, so i need to uninstall the drivers right but, unless i am mistaken, there is no safe mode Have i missed it or am I right that MS has omitted it?
> 
> I havent got time to screw around with it now to get it working, but i will


 
LoL have patience.Windows 8 is not even at it's first beta stage.It is normal that you already have problems.Windows 8 programming code is still fresh a lot.Give Microsoft some time 

By the way...NO SAFE MODE?!?!?!
Man if Microsoft does not put SAFE MODE in Windows 8 then.......THAT SUCKS!


----------



## CrayonMuncher (Sep 16, 2011)

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> LoL have patience.Windows 8 is not even at it's first beta stage.It is normal that you already have problems.Windows 8 programming code is still fresh a lot.Give Microsoft some time
> 
> By the way...NO SAFE MODE?!?!?!
> Man if Microsoft does not put SAFE MODE in Windows 8 then.......THAT SUCKS!



yes I know that it is a dev preview, not even a beta, Hence the first line of my post I am not stupid, if you read the post I was not complaining about the problem regarding the installation of the driver, that is obviously to be expected in a build as early as this, the point I was trying to make is that surely they would not have omitted safe mode unless it was either deemed unneeded at this stage or, and I hope this isnt true, they have omitted it altogether in favor of their other troubleshooting options.

A thread over here seems to confirm it

http://www.betaarchive.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=22094

To access safe mode you first have to reconfigure msconfig to boot into it, helpful if you can't boot your pc. Still plenty of time for change.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Sep 16, 2011)

CrayonMuncher said:


> ...the point I was trying to make is that surely they would not have omitted safe mode unless it was either deemed unneeded at this stage or, and I hope this isnt true, they have omitted it altogether in favor of their other troubleshooting options.


 
I hope you are right because if Microsoft removes SAFE MODE I am gonna kill them


----------



## wolfeking (Sep 17, 2011)

currently hoping for the best. And hoping it will Dual boot with 7, as it deleted 7 on me acer. 
Some pics of the install. 








love how they say "read this carefully (dont worry, there isnt a quiz on it)". Funny kinda. 













Pros: 
there are many more basic drivers (didnt need anything but Nvidia driver, see cons) 
Firefox 6.0.2 is 8 compatible already. (Ie: worlds most popular engine for downloading other browsers!) 
so far seems faster in both setup and operation. 

Cons: 
Sticks to the "1GB" minimum that they have set forth. Would not install on a 756MB computer
Nvidia driver wont install. 
hard to navigate


----------



## speedyink (Sep 18, 2011)

wolfeking said:


> Nvidia driver wont install



Download the newest beta drivers on the Nvidia website.  Worked fine for my 9500m GS

And it dual boots fine with windows 7


----------



## wolfeking (Sep 18, 2011)

speedyink said:


> Download the newest beta drivers on the Nvidia website.  Worked fine for my 9500m GS
> 
> And it dual boots fine with windows 7


I should have clarified. It detects the card, but it wont power anything (game). 

thanks, but have you tried installing 7 after 8? thats what I would need to do. 

And farther complaint. My game will only start in 98/me compatibility mode, and in openGL the mouse doesnt respond, so it is practically useless (DX8.1 shows @ 60FPS and everything works)


----------



## CrayonMuncher (Sep 18, 2011)

wolfeking said:


> I should have clarified. It detects the card, but it wont power anything (game).
> 
> thanks, but have you tried installing 7 after 8? thats what I would need to do.
> 
> And farther complaint. My game will only start in 98/me compatibility mode, and in openGL the mouse doesnt respond, so it is practically useless (DX8.1 shows @ 60FPS and everything works)



Really worth clarfiying here that this is a the dev preview and this issues are to be expected. It does dual boot with 7 btw in the startup options you can choose to boot to another os, I think you can use the GUI or use f9 on startup.

I love how on the screenshot you posted above I choose the customize option and it just froze.


----------



## wolfeking (Sep 18, 2011)

CrayonMuncher said:


> Really worth clarfiying here that this is a the dev preview and this issues are to be expected.


it does it on 7 too. I think its a faulty card, but anyway, at least 8 detected it.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Sep 18, 2011)

Are you saying you cannot install Windows 7 on empty partition if Windows 8 is installed?
Maybe it's like that just temporary until they finish first beta editions.
I am just afraid that Microsoft may make that no other Windows can be installed together with Windows 8 on the same HDD.On that way they will be forcing users to use and buy only Windows 8 so they can make a lot of money lol.They did the same thing with Windows Vista.Once it was installed,you were not able to install Windows XP or older Windows OS on the same HDD on which Windows Vista was installed tf course there WERE ways to install older OS on the same HDD,but it was harder since you were not able to install it normaly on an empty partition.So I am just afraid that Microsoft does not make it even harder to install older OS on the same HDD on which Windows 8 is installed to.Considering what they have been doing until now,they might actually do that and if they do,that sucks lol!
Same applies for the file systems.Since Microsoft made NTFS file system,they have been forcing it all the time and they made that FAT32 file system in Windows does not support bigger partitions than 32 GB and that sucks because we all know that FAT32 can support partitions up to 160 GB and even more.

I am not saying new WINDOWS OS(s) are bad.They are great,but if Microsoft keeps pushing new stuff without letting users to use something older too together with the new stuff then that sucks lol.



CrayonMuncher said:


> ...I choose the customize option and it just froze.


 
LoL. ^.^


----------



## wolfeking (Sep 18, 2011)

I havent tried to install on an empty partition. Simply because I havent found the partition manager, and am unsure if the MBR will get messed up.  Its fine like it is, as all of my files are intact.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey imagine this lol :

Microsoft decides to remove the partition manager so you can install Windows 8 immediately,but once the installation starts,you realize that entire HDD is being formatted and that ONLY one partition is created which will be big as the entire HDD and on which Windows 8 will install.A second later you realize: "OH SH!T ALL MY DATA IS GONE!!!"

LOL!!!
Oh man I wish I can see people's face in that moment 

Anyway I am just kidding lol.Microsoft will surely put partition manager.I hope lol because if they don't that is going to be the worst Windows ever xD


----------



## wolfeking (Sep 18, 2011)

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Hey imagine this lol :
> 
> Microsoft decides to remove the partition manager so you can install Windows 8 immediately,but once the installation starts,you realize that entire HDD is being formatted and that ONLY one partition is created which will be big as the entire HDD and on which Windows 8 will install.A second later you realize: "OH SH!T ALL MY DATA IS GONE!!!"
> 
> ...


it tells you it is going to wipe everything. And I meant I havent found the partition manager for use inside windows.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Sep 18, 2011)

wolfeking said:


> it tells you it is going to wipe everything. And I meant I havent found the partition manager for use inside windows.


 
Huh thank God 
Well let's hope Microsoft won't forget to put partition manager inside Windows ^^

I remember when I tryed first Windows Vista beta edition.They forgot to put calculator program in them xD I guess they have been focused on so much other stuff that they simply forgot on a simple calculator xD


----------



## wolfeking (Sep 18, 2011)

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Huh thank God
> Well let's hope Microsoft won't forget to put partition manager inside Windows ^^
> 
> I remember when I tryed first Windows Vista beta edition.They forgot to put calculator program in them xD I guess they have been focused on so much other stuff that they simply forgot on a simple calculator xD


yea.   And I saw somewhere when I was trying to find paint, that on first release they had forgot Calc, notepad, Paint and wordpad. but apparently they fixed it pretty fast, or just included 7's versions.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Sep 18, 2011)

It's so funny actually.How is it possible they forgot Paint,Notepad,Wordpad and Calculator lmao!
Or maybe they did it on purpose because they have been working on newer version of them,but still...not to put Paint,Notepad,Wordpad and Calculator in Windows OS anyway to me is like I am listening a music without speakers lol.I use Paint (almost every day),Notepad,Wordpad and Calculator every day.I can't live without them haha!So they could at least put XP versions inside while they are working on newer versions 

God knows what they will forget to put in Windows 8


----------



## wolfeking (Sep 18, 2011)

they did put visual studio 11 in there. lol, and lots of useless apps. Reminds me of iOS, but without the Istore. They have windows marketplace included, but its not operational, so no finding apps I actually want.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Sep 18, 2011)

wolfeking said:


> they did put visual studio 11 in there. lol, and lots of useless apps. Reminds me of iOS, but without the Istore. They have windows marketplace included, but its not operational, so no finding apps I actually want.


 
Yea lol.


----------



## CrayonMuncher (Sep 18, 2011)

The partition manager is still there, in the exact same place it is in 7, windows 8 will overwirte the bootloader but you can still choose which os to go into or you put it back the way it was before win 8.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Sep 18, 2011)

god this is pretty cool, now i'm gunna try out some games in a sec after downloading, but this looks awsome, if it works well enough with games i'm gonna remove the partition and try to go full win8 and ubuntu


----------



## CrayonMuncher (Sep 18, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> god this is pretty cool, now i'm gunna try out some games in a sec after downloading, but this looks awsome, if it works well enough with games i'm gonna remove the partition and try to go full win8 and ubuntu



I wouldn't wipe 7 off your comp, this build is unstable, significantly so, although it may be fine for now you are likely to run into problems. Off course you can always reinstall 7 but it may be best to just install it on a separate partition.

Also it is worth noting that ms will release a beta soon enough and that will be much more stable.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Sep 18, 2011)

yeah, I've already been having some issues with it, mainly, how do i close programs opened from the new menu, i don't see any form of buttons, onlt thing i can do is cntrl alt del and then end them.


----------



## wolfeking (Sep 18, 2011)

alt+F4 works on them. only other way ive seen is the task manager


----------



## speedyink (Sep 18, 2011)

wolfeking said:


> it does it on 7 too. I think its a faulty card, but anyway, at least 8 detected it.



.....

Well then why even mention it?


----------



## wolfeking (Sep 19, 2011)

cause 8 detected the card, which tells me that it is working to some extent. It may just need better drivers, or a wire tightened or something. Ill tear it apart soon and check everything to see exactly whats wrong.


----------



## strollin (Sep 19, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> yeah, I've already been having some issues with it, mainly, how do i close programs opened from the new menu, i don't see any form of buttons, onlt thing i can do is cntrl alt del and then end them.


You're not supposed to close Metro apps.  When you switch away from them they are suspended so they use very little resources.  I'm not sure if the OS will close them at some point if memory is needed but they are normally left suspended in memory so that they can quickly be resumed.


----------



## wolfeking (Sep 19, 2011)

8 is a Full copy, not OEM (reactivated on an AMD machine just fine).  
Also, having trouble getting a CCC  to work. Downloading a beta to try, but not expecting much.

edit: beta driver installed fine.  Going to try MOH  and see how it performs under 8.


----------



## CrayonMuncher (Sep 19, 2011)

I think in windows 8 the apps just stay open, kinda of like how they do on a smartphone.

I could have sworn someone in this thread said it wont work on anything below the system requirements, but I seem to have found this.

http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/16/windows-8-aint-fussy-runs-on-macs-surface-128mb-ram-banana/


----------



## wolfeking (Sep 19, 2011)

CrayonMuncher said:


> I think in windows 8 the apps just stay open, kinda of like how they do on a smartphone.
> 
> I could have sworn someone in this thread said it wont work on anything below the system requirements, but I seem to have found this.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/16/windows-8-aint-fussy-runs-on-macs-surface-128mb-ram-banana/


didnt say it wouldnt run, I said it wouldnt install from desktop. and below is evidence.


----------



## CrayonMuncher (Sep 19, 2011)

wolfeking said:


> didnt say it wouldnt run, I said it wouldnt install from desktop. and below is evidence.



I thought you were saying that windows 8 performed a system check to ensure it met the system requirments, where as in the link I posted they had it running on 128MB of ram.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Sep 20, 2011)

I hope that is just temporary.Because if Windows 8 will need minimum 1 GB of RAM to even install at all then that just sucks lol!


----------



## jonnyp11 (Sep 22, 2011)

well as they were pointing out above, and i did, if you boot to the cd/usb then it will install, i got it on my personal computer and family comps in my sig, and although a little messy sometimes with my xp 2400+, it seems to be a good bit faster still then xp ever was. also i noticed it actually pics up my wifi adapter on win8 without the drivers on there, and my adapter doesn't even have win7 supporting adapters, so that was a nice supprize, especially since currently when i boot, it won't let me go to xp, and if i remove the hdd with win 8 it goes to a screen with like a grub command prompt style thing, so it like destroyed my win-xp boot file thingy somehow even though i did the advanced/custom install stuff and on a separate hdd too, anyone got any ideas, would my win-xp upgrade disk be able to repair it and fix this?


----------



## Des_Zac (Oct 6, 2011)

CrayonMuncher said:


> I love how microsoft are consistent with one thing, getting what end users want wrong.



Of course! That's what Apple's for Silly! Getting it right!


----------



## apj101 (Oct 6, 2011)

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> LoL you people want Windows 8 and it's still in the development and contains many bugs.What's the rush lol...aren't you satisfied with Windows 7 xD ?
> Hell I am still on Windows 98 and XP and I am able to do everything you people do on Windows 7 lol.
> Besides all the software I bought was WAY TOO EXPENSIVE and I am not so crazy to switch to Windows 7 or 8 just because it's new and then buy the newest versions of ALL that expensive software again just because my current software is not compatible with Windows 7 and 8 lol.Not to mention that all the programs work under Windows XP
> I wasted more than 4000 dollars on all original software I have and believe it or not none of it is not compatible on Windows 7 even when using the compatibility mode.So I'll be damn if I waste so MUCH money AGAIN just to buy the newest versions of all that software JUST TO MAKE IT COMPATIBLE with Windows 7 lmao!!!!!!And even the newest versions of all that software WORKS on XP while on Windows 7 ONLY the newest versions work lmao!
> ...



huh? what new software would you have to buy again? can you name something that runs on XP that you cant get to run on Windows 7...you shouldn't have to repurchase anything? 7 is backward compatible with XP


----------



## DMGrier (Oct 6, 2011)

This is how I look at it, Windows 8 will do great on the tablet market. As for the PC market is will be just another time Linux enjoys nice growth like during the Vista years. I am not saying it will be unstable but I do think many Americans are going to like the UI.


----------



## wolfeking (Oct 6, 2011)

the UI is simple. Just click on the desktop icon and you get right back to a 7 styled desktop. Takes about 2 seconds to fix.  

I personally like 8 so far, but can not give up 7. MOH isnt 8 compatible, and BF2 has bugs. So, went back to 7, leaving a partition open to re-install 8 later.


----------



## speedyink (Oct 6, 2011)

Des_Zac said:


> Of course! That's what Apple's for Silly! Getting it right!



I disagree.  

Third Gen Shuffle
6th Gen Nano
OSX Lion filled with useless 'features'
iTunes
iPad and iPhone locked file system

All terrible decisions.


As for software not working right in Windows 8...

Hellooooo??  Developer Preview????  Pre-Beta software????  More than a year away from release????  Does this not make sense or something?

If shit doesn't work when it's released, then you can bitch.


----------



## wolfeking (Oct 6, 2011)

speedyink said:


> Hellooooo??  Developer Preview????  Pre-Beta software????  More than a year away from release????  Does this not make sense or something?
> 
> If shit doesn't work when it's released, then you can bitch.


I was saying thats why i went back to 7. Not that 8 is bad, there are a lot of good things there.


----------



## speedyink (Oct 7, 2011)

My bad, I'm not sure what I was going off about.


----------

